# The Verdict on Lennox...so sad.



## nortknee

BBC News - Belfast woman loses final bid to save pit bull terrier-type dog

After years of fighting and people blatantly ignoring the evidence put forth the judge has ruled the worst.

Lennox will be put down, purely based on his aesthetics.

What's this world coming to...? 

ETA, I feel like this is the dog version of the Holocaust...murdering dogs for their supposed trangressions against humanity and if dogs don't fit a certain profile as to what a perfect dog should look like, just put 'um down. Sad and infuriating.

I should wait to read my news until late at night. Now my whole day is ruined.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I've felt much the same way all morning. I have been in tears on and off all morning. I've been following it for two years.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

I hadn't heard anything about this until I just read the article. What did the dog do to be taken away to begin with? Or was it soley the fact it was a bully breed? Sounds like it was a nice dog. That is sooo sad. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

naturalfeddogs said:


> I hadn't heard anything about this until I just read the article. What did the dog do to be taken away to begin with? Or was it soley the fact it was a bully breed? Sounds like it was a nice dog. That is sooo sad. I can't even imagine.


He was taken away because of looks. He is a therapy dog for a little girl. Or was, anyways. The family registered and licensed him every year for the first 5 years of his life (he was taken at 5 years old), was neutered and muzzled out in public like the law demands. It has turned into a battle against the family and the dog was only caught in the middle. It is just a really sad story. They haven't seen him in two years and will not even be allowed to say their goodbyes. 

Because of that, I wonder if he is even still alive. How do we actually know that they didn't murder him a long time ago? There are VERY few pictures and those show the neglect he faced during his imprisonment. 

Lennox had a skin condition that was cared for flawlessly by his family. He had a great coat and was at a pretty good weight. He has become obese and is missing most of the hair on his back. He has something wrong with his neck as well. I can't remember what happened and it was never confirmed but a behaviourist suspects it was inflicted by human hands. He saw all of this during his evaluation of Lennox.

The dog warden lied and said that she was afraid of Lennox but there are pictures of her loving on him and letting him kiss her face. She lied in court. That right there should have been enough to put an end to all this but they let it slide. Everyone the Belfast City Council has on their side is greasy and everyone knows it. It is just a sad, sick situation all around and this dog is going to die today if he isn't already dead.

The worst part is that his family won't even be allowed to say goodbye or be there when he is murdered.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

This is very upsetting. I was and am heartbroken to see this. I had such high hopes for Lennox and his family  To think that it could just as easily happen to my dogs not only scares the hell out of me, but absolutely enrages me. I hate people. All I can hope is that they will all get what's coming to them, especially that horrid lying wench of a dog warden.


----------



## nortknee

The worst part is that this will not be the first, and it most certainly won't be the last.

I have a feeling that we're going to see Breed Specific Legislation pop up in the USA. Maybe even at a federal level. :\

Already insurance companies have black lists, apartment complexes ban certain breeds based on size or appearance, and HOAs won't sell homes to families already owning certain breeds. In fact, in some I think it's a transgression that can at the very least get you kicked out of the HOA if you decide to bring a dog that isn't on their allowed list into your home. Just really, really sad.

And all because of ignorance.


----------



## catahoulamom

I hate BSL and everyone who enforces/supports it. RIP sweet baby Lennox. I read the news when I was in target and had to go into the bathroom and have a good cry. I am just sick over this. At least in Dade county they give you a $500 fine and then give you a week to remove the dog, they don't just come and take it.


----------



## nortknee

catahoulamom said:


> I hate BSL and everyone who enforces/supports it. RIP sweet baby Lennox. I read the news when I was in target and had to go into the bathroom and have a good cry. I am just sick over this. At least in Dade county they give you a $500 fine and then give you a week to remove the dog, they don't just come and take it.


I'm certain that family would have paid that $500 fine 10x or more to have their dog back.
And then promptly moved to a place that doesn't have their heads screwed on backwards...


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> He was taken away because of looks. He is a therapy dog for a little girl. Or was, anyways. The family registered and licensed him every year for the first 5 years of his life (he was taken at 5 years old), was neutered and muzzled out in public like the law demands. It has turned into a battle against the family and the dog was only caught in the middle. It is just a really sad story. They haven't seen him in two years and will not even be allowed to say their goodbyes.
> 
> Because of that, I wonder if he is even still alive. How do we actually know that they didn't murder him a long time ago? There are VERY few pictures and those show the neglect he faced during his imprisonment.
> 
> Lennox had a skin condition that was cared for flawlessly by his family. He had a great coat and was at a pretty good weight. He has become obese and is missing most of the hair on his back. He has something wrong with his neck as well. I can't remember what happened and it was never confirmed but a behaviourist suspects it was inflicted by human hands. He saw all of this during his evaluation of Lennox.
> 
> The dog warden lied and said that she was afraid of Lennox but there are pictures of her loving on him and letting him kiss her face. She lied in court. That right there should have been enough to put an end to all this but they let it slide. Everyone the Belfast City Council has on their side is greasy and everyone knows it. It is just a sad, sick situation all around and this dog is going to die today if he isn't already dead.
> 
> The worst part is that his family won't even be allowed to say goodbye or be there when he is murdered.


Ohhhhhh..... I don't even know what to say. That breaks my heart.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## twotonelover

This so incredibly sad. What makes me the most upset about this whole thing is that the family was never allowed to go visit him, and they also wont be able to stay with him when he is PTS.  The city shouldn't have taken the dog in the first place, but I don't understand why they couldn't have AT LEAST given the family that closure of saying goodbye. All they got was a couple of blurry pictures over the past two years showing what poor condition he was being kept in. Terrible...makes me sick to my stomach


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Disgusting. I would be in jail for flipping out and attempting to hurt the people that hurt my dog. An eye for an eye you heartless &^%*&^( 's


----------



## Unosmom

I was also in tears this morning when I read the news. I'm just completely at loss for words, they've tortured that poor dog for 2 years without a shred of evidence against him being aggressive in any way. Quite the contrary, he's been evaluated by Victoria Stillwell and a number of other highly skilled behaviorists and they have all concluded that he's an amazingly resilient and overall a great dog. They've had videos proving that the game warden has lied about him being aggressive towards her (in video he's licking her face). 
Not to mention the family DNA tested him and he's not even a pitbull, that alone should have let him of the hook. 

I think the counsel had the intent to screw this over from the start and never planned on releasing him, despite piling evidence against them. It's almost as though with this case they are making their stance that BSL will continue to prevail and people should fear their governments. 

The whole thing is just sickening, it almost makes me want to become a member of some extremist animal rights group, break into that shelter and steal him.


----------



## lab mom

I remember seeing this on the news quite a while ago, but lost track of what was going on. This is devastating about the dog and the little girl that this therapy dog served! Not only were these people cruel and heartless to the dog , but also to this child!!

out:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

twotonelover said:


> This so incredibly sad. What makes me the most upset about this whole thing is that the family was never allowed to go visit him, and they also wont be able to stay with him when he is PTS.  The city shouldn't have taken the dog in the first place, but I don't understand why they couldn't have AT LEAST given the family that closure of saying goodbye. All they got was a couple of blurry pictures over the past two years showing what poor condition he was being kept in. Terrible...makes me sick to my stomach


Supposedly, as of 8 hours ago, he was still alive. I don't know if anything has happened since. I do have a sick feeling though that he has not been alive for a while and this is their way of covering their asses. I hope I am wrong but I hope I am right at the same time. I hope I am wrong because, as long as he is alive, there is hope. I hope I am right because it makes me sick to think of every additional day they keep him alive in the conditions they have kept him in.

If he is killed I wonder if they will at least let them have him back so they can bury/cremate him as they wish.


----------



## thegoodstuff

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Disgusting. I would be in jail for flipping out and attempting to hurt the people that hurt my dog. An eye for an eye you heartless &^%*&^( 's


 You don’t wanna hear what I would’ve done a long time ago if this was my dog..




magicre said:


> i've been following this story.
> 
> the dog always suffers. and this poor family. kudos to them for going the distance.


Yes, at least they have the solace that they did, that everyone did, everything humanly* possible to save their dog. 

In the face of a deafening worldwide public outcry, 130,000 signators of the petition to save him, countless articles defending the dog, countless articles denouncing the Belfast City Council members, their integrity and tactics, how could this happen? I don’t know how they do things over there but I bet this story would have a different ending here in the US. 

This bunch must have ulterior motives such as they cant be seen as backing down or they don’t want to weaken their BSL laws etc. Regardless of the consequences. Thay are rank amateurs. (the “Lord Mayor” is only 27 years old)










And as the crowning glory to the mountain of anguish they rained down on this family, they will not allow the family even as much as a goodbye. 


Hmm, kinda reminds me a little of something that happened 50 or 60 years ago around those parts.


*YOU CANT FIX STUPID​*


----------



## KittyKat

I hope that everyone who is saddened by this news crosses Northern Ireland off their list of places to visit.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

KittyKat said:


> I hope that everyone who is saddened by this news crosses Northern Ireland off their list of places to visit.


It's been crossed off my list for a long time.


----------



## Herzo

This is just sickening. I had never heard of this story and now I'm depressed and crying. I hate people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Right now I hate thee Irish and I'm 1/2. Last year my niece went to Ireland partly because she started in England with a school group then went on to Ireland with a friend because we still have family there, thank goodness not Northern. She said when they went to the Northern part the whole feeling changed and it wasn't a warm one. There were billboards of bad people that they hold up as wonderful. I think it is a very bad place.

I can't believe they wouldn't let someone get him out of the country and that family needs to leave there. Easy for me to say but I would go north young man go north.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Unosmom said:


> The whole thing is just sickening, it almost makes me want to become a member of some extremist animal rights group, break into that shelter and steal him.




Dangerous dogs stolen before Lewis County officials can put them down

I didnt see the word "allegedly" anywhere in the article. _Eight_ alpacas? Seems a little greedy for 2 dogs. What about the wolf packs??


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Herzo said:


> This is just sickening. I had never heard of this story and now I'm depressed and crying. I hate people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Right now I hate thee Irish and I'm 1/2. Last year my niece went to Ireland partly because she started in England with a school group then went on to Ireland with a friend because we still have family there, thank goodness not Northern. She said when they went to the Northern part the whole feeling changed and it wasn't a warm one. There were billboards of bad people that they hold up as wonderful. I think it is a very bad place.
> 
> I can't believe they wouldn't let someone get him out of the country and that family needs to leave there. Easy for me to say but I would go north young man go north.


I love the Irish and I don't feel that we can lump them all in together with those who want Lennox dead. Many people in Belfast are on his side and want to see his family get him back. IMO, it is just the select few who are so crazy to have him dead because they know that their entire reputation depends on what happens to this dog and they are unwilling to admit that they were wrong.

I would never go to Northern Ireland anyways but I have not crossed Ireland off my list. Just Belfast, specifically. 



I just read something that said that he is not dead yet and that he will not be destroyed until all legalities have been thoroughly taken care of. From my understanding, the trial could go even farther. They could potentially take this to an even higher court. I can't guarantee that but I am hoping that it was an accurate news article. He may get out of this yet.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

thegoodstuff said:


> Dangerous dogs stolen before Lewis County officials can put them down
> 
> I didnt see the word "allegedly" anywhere in the article. _Eight_ alpacas? Seems a little greedy for 2 dogs. What about the wolf packs??


Oh my... the entire raw feeding group owns dangerous dogs... Honestly, I don't understand how animal aggression (a natural instinct in many dogs) translates into human aggression. I own a dog who was bred to tree game. Blueticks, if they can catch it, will tear a raccoon apart. 

Another breed, foxhounds, will tear apart a fox if they can catch it. They "have tasted blood". Why aren't there packs of man eating foxhounds out there?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

thegoodstuff said:


> Dangerous dogs stolen before Lewis County officials can put them down
> 
> I didnt see the word "allegedly" anywhere in the article. _Eight_ alpacas? Seems a little greedy for 2 dogs. What about the wolf packs??


"Greg Welsh, who said the dogs attacked and killed eight of his alpacas, said he was upset to learn the dogs had been stolen.
“They’ve already tasted blood and nothing will stop them now,” he said.
One of the alpacas that survived the attack had both its ears bitten off. Welsh said he has no doubt the dogs would attack people.
“Those dogs are tainted,” he said. “They’ve tasted blood and that’s the end of it. They need to be put down.”

HIDE YOUR KIDS, HIDE YOUR WIFE AND HIDE YOUR HUSBAND CUZ THEY'RE MAULIN' ERRBODY OUT HERE! Holy smokes, could we be a little more dramatic?


----------



## xchairity_casex

I personally blame the backyard breeders, the ones who are trying to make big bucks off 'pit bull" puppies and bully breed puppies, or the morons who want a dog to look big and bad and think about how they should breed it cuz its "bad a**!"
the idiots who want a pitbull as a fashion statement, or the people who want one to be a big scary "guard dog' tied in the backyard morning, noon and night to ward of theives.

THOSE are the people who are doing the most damage to these dogs becuase THOSE are the people who are directly causeing the dog attacks, the one whocreate/breed unstable dogs, the ones who dont know anything about dog training,the ones who are too lazy to train there dogs,the ones who have an ounce of common sense.

i dont blame the older people who own little dogs or who own no dogs at all who hear about countless pit bull attacks and therefore hate the breed, the people who pull there kids away becuase they fear them. how can you be angry at them? when the news is always talking about a pitbull "attacking out of the blue for no reason" when the media changes the labs,huskeys and mutts that attack into pitbull attacks.

we dont need BSL we need stricter breeding laws,we need open and free dog care/training clases for people hosted at animal shelters,vets offices,pet stores, rescues.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## xchairity_casex

the saying "it has a taste for blood"comes from when wild animals would attack and kill a human, the animal would be killed becuase it had learned humans= easy prey and will very likely kill a human again when food is scarce.

for some stupid reason people took the saying a little to litterly as in "hes tasted blood, he is addicted to getting it no matter how"

explain THAT...


----------



## nortknee

xchairity_casex said:


> the saying "it has a taste for blood"comes from when wild animals would attack and kill a human, the animal would be killed becuase it had learned humans= easy prey and will very likely kill a human again when food is scarce.
> 
> for some stupid reason people took the saying a little to litterly as in "hes tasted blood, he is addicted to getting it no matter how"
> 
> explain THAT...


My husband's co-worker believes this. She owns 2 dogs, one of them being a pitbull type and the other a boxer mix. Both are reactive to strangers/strange dogs. Both are fed Ol'Roy.
But it's the raw feeding and hunting dogs that are the real danger to the public...


----------



## Chocx2

Well i think it is not the dogs fault, I think its people's fault why dogs get a bad rap, and some are just bread that way, all the more reason to be responsible.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> crazy to have him dead because they know that their entire reputation depends on what happens to this dog and they are unwilling to admit that they were wrong.


I think there is a lot to this. But they have no one with the integrity to stop the insanity. Now _thats_ kinda scary...






xchairity_casex said:


> the saying "it has a taste for blood"comes from when wild animals would attack and kill a human, the animal would be killed becuase it had learned humans= easy prey and will very likely kill a human again when food is scarce.
> 
> for some stupid reason people took the saying a little to litterly as in "hes tasted blood, he is addicted to getting it no matter how"
> 
> explain THAT...


Maybe ol' Clem got a little mixed up and is thinking of vampires and werewolves. Honest mistake. :wacko:


*Ban ignorant people not dogs.*


----------



## Herzo

I do have some experience with this, dogs killing domestic livestock. Ok the guy is an idiot just because they killed 8 alpacas doesn't mean they will kill people it is a very different thing. Yes I feel for the dogs as I feel for the alpacas, how would you like to have your ears eaten off. I have found my neighbors sheep killed by someones dogs, came across it walking my dogs. Looked like a butcher area. They, because I am sure it was more than one, had drug those poor sheep all over, they had bits all over them and looked to me like they had finally bit over there nose and finally killed them. I found 4 total and they were all down one draw about 3 miles long. And the pasture is probably 600 or so acres.

If I ever found a dog killing my livestock, you betcha I know I could kill it. That is if I could shot, but I'm tellin ya I'd sure give it a go. You know those alpacas were that guys pets just like those dogs were there peoples pets. No I'm not saying that they should defiantly be killed but the owners should have to pay for the alpacas. And I'm sure they were in a small area so yes they would and could kill 8 of them, they were having a good time. There dogs they don't know any better. And given the chance they would do it again. The owners are responsible.

And Dude and Bucks Mamma I like the Irish as well I'd not like hating myself and I would love to go over there but I do not think I would go to the North, well You never say never. I just wish someone could get the dog out of the country. Like I think it was the op said, yes this is racism, I don't like banning just on a breed it's peoples fault.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Herzo said:


> Looked like a butcher area. They, because I am sure it was more than one, had drug those poor sheep all over, they had bits all over them and looked to me like they had finally bit over there nose and finally killed them. I found 4 total and they were all down one draw about 3 miles long. And the pasture is probably 600 or so acres.



Were these confirmed dog kills?


----------



## thegoodstuff

From swagger to swill?

Lennox is still alive and "well". The owners are considering exercising their right to appeal their case to the UK Supreme Court. And thats still not the end of the line. The European Court of Justice is the highest court in the European Union and the case could potentially go to them.

So, right about now the members of the Belfast City Council's you know whats are sucking their chairs.


----------



## xellil

Sadly, we did have a set of three dogs once that started killing sheep. Since we lived on a sheep ranch, this was not a good thing.

And yes, once they brought down a sheep they wanted to do it over and over. We had to tie them or keep them in the house, which drove us all crazy because they really wanted to go out and kill some more sheep.

We were able to find a home for them in town, with a yard. 

And they didn't look like sheep killers. You can see the size of this dog. Her name was Spunky. The other two were not much bigger.


----------



## Herzo

thegoodstuff said:


> Were these confirmed dog kills?


Believe me these were dog kills, I'm not trying to fight with you. I know some things in life this is one. A coyote will grab them behind the ear and under the throat most of the time, a bob cat will grab them over the back of the neck. A dog will just do very different things and usually make a big mess. these sheep were not eaten not even the belly was torn open they killed then followed them down the draw killing again one after one. I'd put money on it.

I have seen many a sheep killed by coyotes and they never look like that, blood all over the grass and they will eat some of what they kill not just have fun old time. Not that given the chance they would kill more than once but they would eat some of at least one of them.

xellil they never do look like killers. I had a mother and a pup she started taking sheep down showed her pups how to do it. I got rid of her because I didn't want her to ruin them well my little red dog did as soon as he got older it was very sad.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Herzo said:


> Believe me these were dog kills, I'm not trying to fight with you. I know some things in life this is one. A coyote will grab them behind the ear and under the throat most of the time, a bob cat will grab them over the back of the neck. A dog will just do very different things and usually make a big mess. these sheep were not eaten not even the belly was torn open they killed then followed them down the draw killing again one after one. I'd put money on it.
> 
> I have seen many a sheep killed by coyotes and they never look like that, blood all over the grass and they will eat some of what they kill not just have fun old time. Not that given the chance they would kill more than once but they would eat some of at least one of them.


Dont get the wrong idea, I was just curious. My first thought was wolves but the scene you describe is too messy for wolves. Left to dine at their leisure, wolves wont leave much behind, if anything.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Herzo said:


> I do have some experience with this, dogs killing domestic livestock. Ok the guy is an idiot just because they killed 8 alpacas doesn't mean they will kill people it is a very different thing. Yes I feel for the dogs as I feel for the alpacas, how would you like to have your ears eaten off. I have found my neighbors sheep killed by someones dogs, came across it walking my dogs. Looked like a butcher area. They, because I am sure it was more than one, had drug those poor sheep all over, they had bits all over them and looked to me like they had finally bit over there nose and finally killed them. I found 4 total and they were all down one draw about 3 miles long. And the pasture is probably 600 or so acres.
> 
> If I ever found a dog killing my livestock, you betcha I know I could kill it. That is if I could shot, but I'm tellin ya I'd sure give it a go. You know those alpacas were that guys pets just like those dogs were there peoples pets. No I'm not saying that they should defiantly be killed but the owners should have to pay for the alpacas. And I'm sure they were in a small area so yes they would and could kill 8 of them, they were having a good time. There dogs they don't know any better. And given the chance they would do it again. The owners are responsible.
> 
> And Dude and Bucks Mamma I like the Irish as well I'd not like hating myself and I would love to go over there but I do not think I would go to the North, well You never say never. I just wish someone could get the dog out of the country. Like I think it was the op said, yes this is racism, I don't like banning just on a breed it's peoples fault.


Oh, I agree. My main point is that, even though the dogs killed the alpacas it was not their fault. Dogs are animals and have instincts. Theya re carnivores. They will kill things. Many dogs will. My point was that it falls on owners to make sure their dogs are never presented with the opportunity to kill the neighbor's alpacas. I know that my dogs have never been given the chance to kill the neighbor's cat. A dog needs to be confined for his own safety when he cannot be completely supervised. You can bet that man is watching his remaining alpacas a bit closer and, if the owner of the dogs does not keep them under control, they could be shot the next time they set foot on the alpaca owner's property.



thegoodstuff said:


> From swagger to swill?
> 
> Lennox is still alive and "well". The owners are considering exercising their right to appeal their case to the UK Supreme Court. And thats still not the end of the line. The European Court of Justice is the highest court in the European Union and the case could potentially go to them.
> 
> So, right about now the members of the Belfast City Council's you know whats are sucking their chairs.


I saw this the day it came out. Needless to say, I am thrilled that he has hope left.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I love the Irish and I don't feel that we can lump them all in together with those who want Lennox dead. Many people in Belfast are on his side and want to see his family get him back. IMO, it is just the select few who are so crazy to have him dead because they know that their entire reputation depends on what happens to this dog and they are unwilling to admit that they were wrong.
> 
> I would never go to Northern Ireland anyways but I have not crossed Ireland off my list. Just Belfast, specifically.



Boycott Belfast.


After trying to find Lennox's up to the minute status I cant seem to find news or info that is more recent than (if I got my time zones and GMT correct) about 13 hours ago. 


This article sums up the improprieties of of the case.


> *"...what has long appeared to be the real force behind Belfast City Council's fight to put down Lennox: the stubborn protection of political pride and reputation. If Lennox is killed, this will become Belfast City Council's legacy. "*


----------



## skadoosh

This strikes a particular chord with me... My daughter is special needs; autistic. My dog Ruby has been one of her best friends and constant companions since we adopted her. Since we adopted her my daughter has spoken more words and even made sentences. She has learned how to use the potty (she is 5 btw). My daughter sometimes has little to no understanding of personal boundaries and constantly gets in rubys face. Ruby LOVES my little girl. She will flop herself on the ground just so that my daughter will sit on her. She is also half APBT. 
No one, and I mean NO ONE would ever take my dog away from my family, especially my little girl. 
I feel so badly for this family. I feel so much pain for them.


----------



## xellil

I hope Lennox is alive, and that he goes back to his family. I have to wonder what this has done to him, being isolated for so many years.


----------



## skadoosh

xellil said:


> I hope Lennox is alive, and that he goes back to his family. I have to wonder what this has done to him, being isolated for so many years.


The Apbt are known for their resilience. If any breed of dog can bounce back it will be Lennox.


----------



## xellil

skadoosh said:


> The Apbt are known for their resilience. If any breed of dog can bounce back it will be Lennox.


I am sure you are right. They have to be resilient, the way they are so often treated.


----------



## thegoodstuff

*First Minister Peter Robinson's sadness for death row dog Lennox as backlash gathers pace*





Thousands of messages of support for the dog are continuing to pour in, with some websites and protest pages urging people to boycott Belfast after the verdict.

Some claimed Northern Ireland was portrayed to the world as a ‘country of ignorance’ and vowed never to visit the region.

Yesterday, South African supporters said they were prepared to offer Lennox a new life.

Fresh threats against members of staff at Belfast City Council have also surfaced on some pages.

A spokesperson declined to comment on the remarks, but said any intimidation was “totally unacceptable”.

Yesterday Friends of Lennox, which is based in Durban, South Africa, offered to pay for rehoming after reading about his plight.

Group member Monica Rogers told the Belfast Telegraph: “We are a group of people in South Africa who would be prepared to adopt Lennox and bring him to South Africa where he will be placed with an adoptive family, all expenses paid.”






> You, as a country, have the ability to show the world that Belfast is not a follower and that Belfast cares about its animals. Instead, you have portrayed to the world a country of ignorance and hate for animals and that you do not care or have compassion at all. And trust me when I say that the whole world is watching. We may not have been able to save Lennox, but we will not forget him and what you all have done, and we will not forgive either. I have always wanted to visit Ireland and have dreamed of a trip there. After this turn of events, I can assure you that you will never see a penny from me, or anyone that I know.


How tight does the noose have to get before one of the rocket scientists on that city council says *"Uh, maybe this aint such a good idea after all."*


----------



## xellil

Wow. Bet they never thought their narrow minded arrogance and stupidity would become and international incident.


----------



## nortknee

xellil said:


> Wow. Bet they never thought their narrow minded arrogance and stupidity would become and international incident.


Thank God for mass media, most notably the internet.


----------



## thegoodstuff

skadoosh said:


> Ruby LOVES my little girl. She will flop herself on the ground just so that my daughter will sit on her. She is also half APBT.


This sounds like a great photo op, got any?




skadoosh said:


> No one, and I mean NO ONE would ever take my dog away from my family, especially my little girl.


The Loss


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Just as a sidenote, Lennox is NOT an APBT, which is a major one of the many reasons people are so outraged. He's an American bulldog/Labrador retriever mix He has even been DNA tested to confirm this, and from what I understand, his brother from the same litter was shown to these assholes and they agreed that the brother dog WAS NOT an APBT. However, the judge decided to continue with this ruling just because Lennox fits the physical description of a pit bull.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Yes, American bulldog and lab.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

xellil said:


> I hope Lennox is alive, and that he goes back to his family. I have to wonder what this has done to him, being isolated for so many years.


While I know there will be irreparable damage done to him both physically and psychologically he has proven to be an absolute gentleman even under the stress of captivity in such an inhumane place and with so little joy in life. I think that, while he will have some issues to sort out, he will bounce back after he is reunited with the people who love him and care so much about him.



The APBT bit pisses me off to no end. SO many dogs who aren't an APBT look like one. I, personally, know a labrador/weimeraner that looks just like a "pit bull". He has no APBT in him but would have been seized from his family in Belfast. 

Unfortunately, the brother dog isn't any proof, though, unless they can prove that Lennox's mother was only mated by one male. Lennox may not have the same father as his brother.


----------



## doggoblin

This case was lost as soon as Belfast Council would be seen as wrong if Lennox was released. Wouldn't be a shock if the "old boys network" had a major influence.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

doggoblin said:


> This case was lost as soon as Belfast Council would be seen as wrong if Lennox was released. Wouldn't be a shock if the "old boys network" had a major influence.


The case is not lost. It's not over yet.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## thegoodstuff

magicre said:


> unfortunately, i agree with you. they are merely now saving face because it's become viral and international.


That may actually be the one saving grace.


----------



## Tahlz

Poor Lennox  I truly hope he gets to go home and soon.


----------



## thegoodstuff

*Time to Take the Gloves Off - A Picture Is Worth A Thousand Words*










"Bereiten wir die köpfe hund messen." loosely translates as "Fixin to go out and measure us some dog heads."

Repost this image far and wide. This is an association Belfast needs like a hole in the head. The possibility that it could stick may make some City Council members think twice.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

At this point, the courts that will see Lennox's case will likely be a different judge. I don't know how all of this works but, from what I understand, this is now going beyond Belfast so maybe there is more hope for him than most people think.

Re, the fact that it has become international may very well be what saves Lennox. Belfast has the whole world watching. They are going to have to either let Lennox go or face shaming their entire city and potentially wreaking havoc on their citizens due to the fact that there is a huge Boycott Belfast movement. This is a decision they can only make once. They cannot set him free after he has been killed if their decision proves disastrous. They will, hopefully, make the right move and save Belfast the shame of murdering a dog who has done nothing wrong. Lennox is only one dog but he has become the symbol for BSL.


----------



## Herzo

Well I guess there has to be one that starts it all and I guess that one is Lennex. I sure hope the pressure stays on and that they decide to make it right. That poor dog ,I can't believe people can be so stupid you would think that the groups that are helping what ever handy cap this little girl has would be helping. Maybe they are sense I guess i don't know that much about it.

Where is the ACLU when you need them?


----------



## thegoodstuff

A blue ribbon campaign begins Monday worldwide in support of Lennox.

I cant find the link but someone, somewhere made a good point - there are thousands of dogs sitting on death row that dont have a website or a worldwide campaign to save them. Supporting Lennox is all well and good but effort should be put into rescuing or fostering these dogs right there in one's home town, in essence "if your going to talk the talk, then walk the walk".

I found this rather disturbing. 



Save And Release Lennox petition


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## doggoblin

Just came across this one...
save lennox video (true colours) - YouTube

May not be the best voice but have to give credit for going public and trying to push things.


----------



## nortknee

thegoodstuff said:


> [URL="http://www.llaav.com/"]I found this rather disturbing.


You know, if that were true, there would be absolutely no case at all for Lennox, and he would have been put down without question from anyone.
I don't believe this. Not even a little bit.


----------



## thegoodstuff

doggoblin said:


> Just came across this one...
> save lennox video (true colours) - YouTube
> 
> May not be the best voice but have to give credit for going public and trying to push things.


No one can say she doesnt have heart. 







nortknee said:


> You know, if that were true, there would be absolutely no case at all for Lennox, and he would have been put down without question from anyone.
> I don't believe this. Not even a little bit.


What part are you referring to?


----------



## nortknee

thegoodstuff said:


> What part are you referring to?


Sorry, I should have been more specific. The part about the truth being that Lennox supposedly was ready to "rip her effing head off" and was aggressive toward her when he was measured, and knocked her over, but luckily he was muzzled or else he surely would have ripped her limb from limb with all his viciousness... :rant:
It's just a load of garbage. Especially since there have been pictures of this same warden (I think) getting lovings from supposedly the same dog.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Thats all just worthless drivel, nothing more than diarrhea of the mouth. 

It is quite fascinating that there is such a, what seems to be, widespread and concerted disinformation effort. Especially on FaceBook. Whats up with that, FB people? And in the last 5 hours or so, some troll on Twitter posted "_Lennox the innocent victim of a crappy family who failed him desperatly. They are now under investigation by the NI attorney Genera_l" Just to be scientific about it, I searched thoroughly and could find hide nor hair of any such thing. Simply amazing.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

thegoodstuff said:


> A blue ribbon campaign begins Monday worldwide in support of Lennox.
> 
> I cant find the link but someone, somewhere made a good point - there are thousands of dogs sitting on death row that dont have a website or a worldwide campaign to save them. Supporting Lennox is all well and good but effort should be put into rescuing or fostering these dogs right there in one's home town, in essence "if your going to talk the talk, then walk the walk".
> 
> I found this rather disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> Save And Release Lennox petition


The minute Lightfoot's name was mentioned I could no longer take that article seriously.

thegoodstuff, the whole reason to fight for Lennox is because he has become the spearhead for the anti-BSL movement. He is the dog the whole world is watching. If he is freed then other dogs who are being deemed "dangerous" may very well have families behind them who see that there is hope and will fight for them too. All it takes is for one dog in the spotlight to be set free for the thousands of others to begin being treated with fairness too. 

And I can talk the talk without walking the walk all I want, to be honest. I have two dogs in a two dog limit home and, if I fostered, I would be kicked out of my home. So no, not all of us can foster.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> The minute Lightfoot's name was mentioned I could no longer take that article seriously.
> 
> thegoodstuff, the whole reason to fight for Lennox is because he has become the spearhead for the anti-BSL movement. He is the dog the whole world is watching. If he is freed then other dogs who are being deemed "dangerous" may very well have families behind them who see that there is hope and will fight for them too. All it takes is for one dog in the spotlight to be set free for the thousands of others to begin being treated with fairness too.
> 
> And I can talk the talk without walking the walk all I want, to be honest. I have two dogs in a two dog limit home and, if I fostered, I would be kicked out of my home. So no, not all of us can foster.


Whoa! I think you misunderstood what I meant. I did not mean that anyone in particular, least of all you, were doing anything less than what they could or should. Thats what I get for not having the link and paraphrasing instead. People do what they can do. Thats great. I think that comment was meant for the people all over the web who are very vocal about Lennox's situation and the plight of thousands of incarcerated dogs but dont actually _do much else_, they are just on the cheer leading squad, the message being get off the bench and get into the game. We are on the same page: a reprieve for Lennox opens the door for thousands of other dogs that are, or have the potential to be innocent victims of BSL. Im sorry if it came across the wrong way.


I should have included this disclaimer:
The links presented in this post are for informational purposes only and may not necessarily be the personal opinion of the bozo that posted them. :smile:


----------



## nortknee

thegoodstuff said:


> Whoa! I think you misunderstood what I meant. I did not mean that anyone in particular, least of all you, were doing anything less than what they could or should. Thats what I get for not having the link and paraphrasing instead. People do what they can do. Thats great. I think that comment was meant for the people all over the web who are very vocal about Lennox's situation and the plight of thousands of incarcerated dogs but dont actually _do much else_, they are just on the cheer leading squad, the message being get off the bench and get into the game. We are on the same page: a reprieve for Lennox opens the door for thousands of other dogs that are, or have the potential to be innocent victims of BSL. Im sorry if it came across the wrong way.
> 
> 
> I should have included this disclaimer:
> The links presented in this post are for informational purposes only and may not necessarily be the personal opinion of the bozo that posted them. :smile:


I think it's a matter of do "something". If all you can do is be the cheerleader, that's better than nothing, in my opinion.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

thegoodstuff said:


> Whoa! I think you misunderstood what I meant. I did not mean that anyone in particular, least of all you, were doing anything less than what they could or should. Thats what I get for not having the link and paraphrasing instead. People do what they can do. Thats great. I think that comment was meant for the people all over the web who are very vocal about Lennox's situation and the plight of thousands of incarcerated dogs but dont actually _do much else_, they are just on the cheer leading squad, the message being get off the bench and get into the game. We are on the same page: a reprieve for Lennox opens the door for thousands of other dogs that are, or have the potential to be innocent victims of BSL. Im sorry if it came across the wrong way.
> 
> 
> I should have included this disclaimer:
> The links presented in this post are for informational purposes only and may not necessarily be the personal opinion of the bozo that posted them. :smile:


Oooh, I went back and read my comment and it came across REALLY bitchy! I was in a bad mood and lashed out. I sincerely apologize!

I agree. Fortunately, most of the "cheerleaders" I know are actually involved as well. I do what I can. When a friend posts about a dog in need I share it on fb (I love the power of facebook!). We attend all of the events our shelter has (they do a lot. They are wonderful). I wish we could donate more but we don't have the extra cash. One day, when I live outside city limits and am not limited on dogs I think I will probably foster. I don't know if, even without two dogs, I would be allowed to foster on a military installation. I'll have to look into that. 

Once again, I apologize for lashing out at you.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Dont worry about it. I have days like that too.







Sometimes its weeks.


----------



## Herzo

Well this town sure wanted to put Richter down when they first brought him to the shelter. The ACO was telling me how he came at him when he went in the yard to get him. I just think they scared him because there were three of them I found out later. He sure never has done anything to any one that has come into my yard, now Maddie is another story, she says she'll bit um.

I think if Richter is by himself he gets scared if he doesn't know the person. But because he is a Pitbull the first thing they want to do is put them down. The ACO also told me that these same people had a Lab that they were having the same trouble with, funny it was never brought in and taken to court.


----------



## thegoodstuff

General Inquiries
Chief Executive's Department
Belfast City Hall
Belfast
BT1 5GS 

Telephone: 028 9032 0202
Textphone: 028 9027 0405
[email protected]



Corporate Complaints
Belfast City Council
FREEPOST
BT1 5BR

Telephone: 028 9027 0270
Textphone: 028 9027 0405
[email protected]



(main council offices)
Registrar's office 
Belfast City Hall, 
Belfast
BT1 5GS

Telephone: 028 9027 0274
[email protected]



011 - US exit code
44 - UK country code 
028 - Belfast

example: 011 44 028 9032 0202



US vs Belfast time
eastern is 5 hours earlier 
central is 6 hours earlier 
mountain is 7 hours earlier 
pacific is 8 hours earlier 

--------
Outside US, exit codes and times may be different


U.S. Consulate General, Belfast, Northern Ireland
Danesfort House
223 Stranmillis Road
Belfast BT9 5GR

Telephone: 028 9038 6100
Fax: 028 9068 1301
Monday-Friday 8:30 to 5:00


Boycott Belfast
18,828 signatures at this time


Save And Release Lennox Petition - need Facebook account to sign 
157,013 signatures at this time


----------



## thegoodstuff

*"The lady doth protest too much, methinks."*



> On Wednesday June 20th 2012 Matthew Wright, host of hit Channel 5 chat and debate show, The Wright Stuff, spoke to guests Dr David Bull, Lowri Turner and chef Marco Pierre White about Lennox and Belfast City Council’s non compassion and lack of moral fiber. Video is not presently available to UK residents and can only be viewed by international viewers.



Just the fact that the UK chose to censor this sends a clear message. This video is an 18 minute segment from a popular British talk show. Apparently, the UK has blocked internet access to the video so UK residents cannot watch it. It can also be seen on youtube. But youtube videos can be blocked too. So for anyone in the UK that wants to watch this video and cannot, I uploaded it to a file host. Just click here, then click the green DOWNLOAD button. If the link dies, I can upload it again.

2 things though- the speed for this type of download is very slow, it could take 20-30 minutes to download the 55MB file. Also, it is in the FLV video format, used by sites such as YouTube, Yahoo! Video, VEVO, and Hulu. Windows Media Player cant handle flv files. VLC media player can and its free.

"God Save The Queen"


----------



## thegoodstuff

*Urgent*

I hate double posting let alone triple posting. But hey, ya gotta do what ya gotta do.



*Time is running out for Lennox. The Barnes family is ready to throw in the towel. *




> This is all we can share with you at the moment and we are finding it hard to come to terms with the fact that there is nothing more that we can do from a legal point of view and that Lennox may well be killed. We have one last hope that Belfast City Council will allow Lennox to be rehomed in the USA. The offer is there but we have no say in whether this offer will be accepted. We have never refused to rehome Lennox. That decision was taken out of our hands from the moment Len took his final walk with us from our house to the Dog Wardens van.
> 
> If the offer is turned down we will fight for our right to say goodbye. We cannot bear the thought that Lennoxwill die without being reminded of the hearts and hands that love him.
> 
> Thank you”. 7-2-12




If writing isnt your thing, on this page is a “Plea For Pardon” template you can use. It must be individually emailed or faxed and/or calls made to the Secretary of State’s office. There are contact email addresses, phone and fax numbers for Secretary of State Owen Paterson. There are more adresses and numbers on the previous page of this thread. Skip that Starbucks latte or that pack of smokes and use the cash to make the call. 


Protests are being organized in Belfast. _Time is of the essence_. Remember, Belfast is 5 hours ahead of East Coast time. If it sounds expensive, the Google Voice international calling rate to Ireland is 2¢ per minute. There are no excuses.

*:usa: It aint over until its over. :usa:*


“There is no dishonor in losing the race. There is only dishonor is not racing because you are afraid to lose.”​


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Lennox is to be euthanized on July 10th...


----------



## thegoodstuff

Thats what "they" say now. My first thought was why would they wait till next week? I would think their attitude would be "Just do it now. Get it over with." If they did, there would be nothing anyone could do anymore and that would make _their _lives easier. The process of the story eventually falling out of the headlines would start that much sooner. 

Why give a 5 or 6 day warning when they know the efforts of those trying to save him may get white hot in that time? I dunno, just sounds...odd.

Then theres the chance those lunatics will let him go to the US, that hasnt been ruled out absolutely yet. My email to the Secretary of State was pretty intense (who, me?) Respectful but with a large payload. Heck, it would be a miracle if the guy ever even read it.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Unosmom

Victoria Stillwell posted this on her facebook page


> Off to Dublin tomorrow, and then Belfast later this weekend to meet with the Barnes family re Lennox. Spending today working with his team on last-minute efforts to find another solution for him. Will keep you all updated as things progress.


----------



## Herzo

This is all so depressing. That poor dog the suffering he has gone through.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

He has even had people in Africa willing to take him. To me, that would have been a simple solution. Send him to another country rather than put him to death if they won't allow him to live in their country.

I do hope that there is something that can be done. I am torn between agreeing with Re and wanting the fight to continue. I want him to live but I don't want him to spend another day in the hell he has been living in.


----------



## werecatrising

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> He has even had people in Africa willing to take him. To me, that would have been a simple solution. Send him to another country rather than put him to death if they won't allow him to live in their country.
> 
> I do hope that there is something that can be done. I am torn between agreeing with Re and wanting the fight to continue. I want him to live but I don't want him to spend another day in the hell he has been living in.


I know what you mean. Part of me thinks these people should fight it to the end, never back down. Part of me thinks they need to think about what is best for LENNOX. He hasn't been sitting there for years thinking "this is so unjust, I am to young to die". He is a dog. They don't anticipate/fear death the way we do. He has been spending years in a kennel with very little chance of going home. it's hard to say when enough is enough.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## thegoodstuff

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I do hope that there is something that can be done. I am torn between agreeing with Re and wanting the fight to continue. I want him to live but I don't want him to spend another day in the hell he has been living in.



One way or another, chances are high that it will be over one way or the other in less than a week's time. Either the BCC walks off the set of "Night of the Living Dead", Gloria Stillwell shames them back to sanity or they finally put Lennox _and_ the rest of us out of our misery. On top of more than 2 years, those few days will make little difference for Lennox and it gives the Universe just a little more time to pull a miracle out of its butt. 



werecatrising said:


> I know what you mean. Part of me thinks these people should fight it to the end, never back down. Part of me thinks they need to think about what is best for LENNOX. He hasn't been sitting there for years thinking "this is so unjust, I am to young to die". He is a dog. They don't anticipate/fear death the way we do. He has been spending years in a kennel with very little chance of going home. it's hard to say when enough is enough.


I too am the No Surrender type. But what you said here crystallizes what I have been avoiding for some time now, because for me, it is just too unthinkable. (oh look at me, I can type and tremble at the same time) TWO YEARS. O-M-F-G. Words cannot describe the excruciating pain and anguish I would feel if this was my dog, I wouldve been a destitute, lifeless ragdoll a long time ago, by week 3 probably. Being prevented from seeing Nicky, my shadow, and the thought of his sensitive soul rotting in a whole somewhere, is more than I can bear so I will do my best to push those thoughts back into the dark pit they came from. 

More power to the Barnes'.


And as sissy as this sounds, remember what Glinda said...

______________________________________________________________________________


----------



## nortknee

It is official, according to the BCC website.

Lennox was put to sleep around 1am central time.

RIP, bud. The whole world fought for you, and in the end it still wasn't enough to save you. What a sad, sad day this is going to be. I fear for others who have bully breed types in the UK and hope that BSL doesn't make it's way across the pond.

Perhaps even more depressing is that BCC refused to allow the family to watch or to have his body back after the deed was done. That poor family. They needed closure and all they got was an update on a website.

I'm sure the tally of heartbroken people will rise throughout the day, but man. I am just so disgusted.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

nortknee said:


> It is official, according to the BCC website.
> 
> Lennox was put to sleep around 1am central time.
> 
> RIP, bud. The whole world fought for you, and in the end it still wasn't enough to save you. What a sad, sad day this is going to be. I fear for others who have bully breed types in the UK and hope that BSL doesn't make it's way across the pond.
> 
> Perhaps even more depressing is that BCC refused to allow the family to watch or to have his body back after the deed was done. That poor family. They needed closure and all they got was an update on a website.
> 
> I'm sure the tally of heartbroken people will rise throughout the day, but man. I am just so disgusted.


I have been in tears all morning. I have been following this case since the beginning. I can't help but put myself and Buck in their position and it just hurts. They are going to get "some" ashes in the mail. That part absolutely sickens me. I can't help but feel they are just covering their asses because he has been dead for a long time. 

BSL has already crossed the pond. You can own a tiger in Miami but you cannot own a pit bull. Many military bases don't allow certain breeds. It is all over the place. It's disgusting.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## kevin bradley

I hope everyone on that city council rots in hell. 

Pathetic. I hope humanity gets to answer a Creator someday on the why's of how we treated animals, esp Dogs.

Irelands travel business from U.S. travelers deserves to take a hit.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

kevin bradley said:


> I hope everyone on that city council rots in hell.
> 
> Pathetic. I hope humanity gets to answer a Creator someday on the why's of how we treated animals, esp Dogs.
> 
> *Irelands travel business from U.S. travelers deserves to take a hit.*


While keeping in mind that this was in Northern Ireland not the Republic of Ireland. I feel bad for the citizens of Belfast too. Many of them were on Lennox's side. It doesn't change that I won't be buying anything/traveling to/etc Belfast but the citizens will take a hit for this. Maybe they will be able to get this scum out of the city council.

Their excuse for not allowing him to be rehomed at a sanctuary via Victoria Stilwell was because, even if they got him out of Northern Ireland, he would still be a danger to the public wherever they took him. I listened to a radio interview with Victoria Stilwell this morning and she said that she had no intention of ever "rehoming" Lennox out in public. She had planned on placing him with a sanctuary away from the public where he could live out the rest of his life. My thoughts were something like Dog Town in Utah. They still have some of the Vick pit bulls who were deemed unadoptable.


----------



## kevin bradley

DB,

True. Probably not fair for me to be pissed at Ireland as a whole. Sounds like a helluva lot of people over there were fighting for him. 

We're killing Pits by the bucketload over here every day also. So I guess I'm even more pissed at us.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Many people have forgotten that the two sections of Ireland are VERY different. The Republic of Ireland has kind of been forced into a guilty by association position. 

And you're right. We are no better. He just kind of became the symbol, you know?


----------



## Unosmom

Truly tragic story, I hope that it makes people take a hard look as BSL laws and what type of damage they are creating. 
Heres a short interview with Victoria Stillwell and a BCC representative
Victoria Rebukes BCC Representative on the Radio | Victoria Stilwell Positively


----------



## thegoodstuff

Lennox, 

I am sorry that you were dragged away from your family through no fault of your own.
I am sorry you were made out to be a monster.
I am sorry you were kept from your family, in a dirty hole somewhere.
I am sorry you were not treated well during that long, long time. 
I am sorry for the confusion, the lonliness, and the heartbreak you felt.
I am sorry the courts failed you.
I am sorry for the anguish your family had to endure. 
I am sorry you were prevented from seeing your family one last time.
I am sorry you suffered for so long.

I am sorry that a handful of humans couldnt see their way to sparing your life. But I want you to know how many hundreds of thousands of other humans were at your side. We did our best. I am so sorry.


----------



## Bunker

This is very sad indeed and it just breaks my heart to read these stories.

In Australia this is also happening way to often and our worst state is Victoria with there wofull rules governing what they classify as a apbt.

I love mine he's a great mate and a much loved family member.

thegoodstuff well written and so true. RIP Lennox


----------



## doggoblin

Not sure if people have read this.
Lennox: The gloves come off.

I have also been informed (via The Pedigree Dog Defence Group facebook site) that a television station in the UK, Channel 4 is considering the idea of a detailed investigation if they get enough emails at 
dispatches @ channel4 . co . uk (obviously remove spaces)

Lennox may have been lost. Maybe others can be saved.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

doggoblin said:


> Not sure if people have read this.
> Lennox: The gloves come off.
> 
> I have also been informed (via The Pedigree Dog Defence Group facebook site) that a television station in the UK, Channel 4 is considering the idea of a detailed investigation if they get enough emails at
> dispatches @ channel4 . co . uk (obviously remove spaces)
> 
> Lennox may have been lost. Maybe others can be saved.


I read that last night. It was a great read. I sent my email to the station several hours ago. About the same time I read the blog entry from that gentleman. I do hope they launch an investigation. 

They refused to let them see him one last time.
They refused to let them be with him when they murdered him.
They refused to give them his body (They were told they might get "some" ashes in the mail, which just sickens me).
They refused to even let Brooke have his collar.

I fully believe he has been dead for months rather than just a few days. I want to know what really happened to Lennox.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I read that last night. It was a great read. I sent my email to the station several hours ago. About the same time I read the blog entry from that gentleman. I do hope they launch an investigation.
> 
> They refused to let them see him one last time.
> They refused to let them be with him when they murdered him.
> They refused to give them his body (They were told they might get "some" ashes in the mail, which just sickens me).
> They refused to even let Brooke have his collar.
> 
> I fully believe he has been dead for months rather than just a few days. I want to know what really happened to Lennox.


I too, _really_ want to know what really happened to Lennox. The more I read, the more I am convinced Lennox died long before last Tuesday. 

The North Country Gazette, has published many 'news' stories about Lennox's story on its website. I dont mean to disrespect all the hard work and dedication required to maintain that. But its kinda odd - sloppy, no proof reading, the reporter repeating him/herself, too emotional at times. Also, some of their stories cant be found anywhere else on a search. With that said, this is a piece about possibly reliable informant(s) coming forward with details unknown to the general public. I hope it _is_ the first crack in the battlement defended by the BCC.


----------



## xellil

I feel sure if they could have produced Lennox and given him to some on the trainers in the US and elsewhere they would have, just to stop the huge surge of bad public opinion.

But they couldn't, because Lennox was long dead. So they had to pretend, to the bitter end. i too hope someone finds out the real truth.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Lennoxgate? Outcry for Investigation of Belfast After Lennox's Death



> With their handling of the Lennox situation, Belfast has put themselves in the world spotlight, like it or not. And the world wants to know: what have they been hiding, and why?


----------



## thegoodstuff

Once again, I have been making regular searches for any info in recent months regarding all the talk about forcing an investigation of the Belfast City Council and its absurd, irrational and suspicious actions of last July, but I have found none. After all the clamor, international indignation and the wrath of several hundred thousand people, where did everyone go?? 

Do you hear that? ..............................Thats the sound of nothing. Zero. Zip. Zilch. Nada.

Been meaning to ask this question for quite some time. The approach of an international holiday, both religious and commercial, celebrating a hero of Ireland was the primary motivation to wait no longer to ask. He is regarded as its primary patron saint, the popular belief for which is that he drove all the snakes out of Ireland over 1500 years ago. Well, a bunch of them seem to have returned and managed to get elected to the Belfast City Council. Dear ol' St Paddy needs to return for an encore performance and direct them to the nearest beach.



The price of a postcard stamp to Ireland is only $1.10. I sent mine. Be respectful, but remind the bloody Lord Mayor his City Council building sits squarely in a shadow of shame and what comes around, goes around.










"continue to demand an investigation..." ? Hint: demands made in a whisper are not heard.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

This is an old, old OLD thread, but with the three year "anniversary" of Lennox's death just weeks away, I found myself searching to see if there had ever been an investigation and have not been able to find anything. I am still burning to know what really happened to that poor dog. 

Well, the truth eventually came out about Shergar (as horrific as that horse's end was) so maybe we'll learn what really happened to Lennox one day.


----------

